# student visa to fiancee or spouse visa?please help..xxx



## iyavill (Jul 15, 2011)

HI everyone...
I wanna say thank u for sharing ideas and experiences on this forum:clap2:..It is very helpful indeed.Thanks to this forum..it helps me to understand and i found some relative informations that might help me with my application..and there are still more questions and clarifications id like to ask...i hope anyone here can help me..

here's my situation..i was on a student visa in the UK and my visa was expired may 2011 and able to came back to my country of origin on the day of my visa expiration date..which one of the immigration officer there says(just in time).uhmmm
i wasnt able to finish the course,bcuz the college were suspeded for almost one yr..and i stayed in the UK for 1 year and 4 months..though the college were suspended,we still carry on and got our license back feb.2011..but supposedly we should finished the course on january..i decided not to finished the course bcuz time is not enough as i guess,& i wasnt aable to extend my visa so,i just work instead.. for more than 20hrs a week..and will just go home when my visa expires..but it happens that i met an english guy..we dated..go out..see each other almost everyday...he stayed in my place for 2 days..and vice versa...until we decided to live together end of february..we stayed in his parents house... which is 4 bedrooms and 4 of us..we have our own room..we live together as a family..until the time they ask me how will i gonna renew my visa if iv got no certificate from the city & guilds?my boyfriend and his family doesnt have enough knowledge about immigration rules..or people subject to immigration...but they tried to help us..we also tried to apply for that unmarried partner..we seek some advice to some MICKEY MOUSE solicitors..but they only gave us advices that we already knew..and another charge again for the processing..so we decided to do it by ourselves...we made an appointment to the public enquiry in lunar house the day before my visa expire..but they stopped us at the cashier..they told us (we are just wasting our money).bcuz we should have 2 yrs together..which we haven't..

one of the solicitor's advice for me was to go back to my home country and apply .. for fiancee visa?but we didnt know the process..so thanks to expatforums..again..i dont know what is the best for my application now.. cuz before we were in the airport he proposed to me and gave me an engagement ring..which normal for me when he proposed bcuz he do that often..we had lots of time ..happy times we shared...we'are happy couple..i met his friends and family..and so as he..met also my friends and hoping to meet my parents soon...but unfortunately..we need to save more money but we'll gonna get married in august..my fiance have no savings at the moment..he worked part time job for almost a yr..but he got his new full time job last month..he is not receiving any public funds..his dad made a letter that we can still stay in their house..rent free and any help they can...but his dad is retired since last year.. i dont think he can be our third sponsor and can asked the copy of the ownership of their house...is there any option for this aside from original copies?

he can get employment certificate from his job,iv got no job at the moment but i made a letter from my recent job if my job is still open until i sort this out..and they just said yes..but i hope i can still get a letter from them like a job offer?or job waiting for me..my fiance had an appointment to the registrar next week for his certificate of no impediment..and as far as i know they will publish it for 10 days and post it to him.. 

iv got no savings as well..and im depending on him at the moment..my bank account is on negative/overdraft..and i left it to my fiance the things to do on doing my tax rebate and its on the process now...(but no words from them yet)does it affect my application for having overdraft or having a tax rabate?and also, they're only allowing him to come here for two weeks at his job..since he is allowed to stay here for 21 days..but its ok...does anyone know if 14 days is enough for us to arrange our papers needed on our marriage..

i am very excited to see him again..we're so much in love but unfortunately..i am under immigration control so we really need to sort things first..we have lots of photos together...went to nice places in london..photos with his famiy and friends..and my friends as well..we chat on skype or yahoomessenger almost everyday...sent me msgs..letters..should i submit my 3 last month bank statemen(feb-may)t which is on overdraft always but had a monthly income?we've got no savings.. just for his airfare ticket..for our simple wedding..for our application fee..and some more expenses here soon...
is there a possible chance to grant my visa? 

if there's any advice..kindly help me please..and thank u in advance...xxx


----------



## iyavill (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone can help please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

iyavill said:


> HI everyone...
> I wanna say thank u for sharing ideas and experiences on this forum:clap2:..It is very helpful indeed.Thanks to this forum..it helps me to understand and i found some relative informations that might help me with my application..and there are still more questions and clarifications id like to ask...i hope anyone here can help me..
> 
> here's my situation..i was on a student visa in the UK and my visa was expired may 2011 and able to came back to my country of origin on the day of my visa expiration date..which one of the immigration officer there says(just in time).uhmmm
> ...


I don't know your precise financial status or that of your fiancé but the UKBA is very strict in applying criteria for adequate maintenance, for up to 6 months (the length your fiancée visa is valid for). There is no set amount, but I'd have thought you should have, in combined resources with your fiancé, something in the order of £2000 a month or £12,000 for 6 months. Anything less and you risk having your visa denied. Resources can be in the form of steady income from employment for your fiancé, savings that are available in UK and any third party support (such as living with a relative free of rent). It helps if you are in work and you have qualification and experience that will be useful in applying for jobs in UK eventually. You say you have no savings between you and he has just started FT work, and it looks unlikely you meet the requirements for adequate maintenance (finance). Wait until you have saved up enough money.

As for your accommodation, the fact that his uncle is retired isn't going to affect his sponsorship, provided his house is big enough and isn't overcrowded and suitable document of ownership or rental is supplied. 

Look at the British consulate in the Philippines site under Visas and links to UK Visa Services for detailed requirements. Also read Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA).


----------



## iyavill (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you Joppa for your advice.You are the first one i expect to answer my post.You've been very helpful on this forum..God bless!!

I worked and study in the UK and before i left, i made a letter to the manager if it is possible for me to come back to work as soon as i switch my visa into spouse visa,and they aswered me yes.It is my fiance who gave that letter to them and doing all my requirements i needed such as;getting my last payslips,my p60,and sent it to the inland revenue.Is it possible for him to get a letter from my manager like a job offer for me to add up on my application?

And its his dad who will make a letter for us regarding our rent free accomodation. Do we need to submit the original land registry of the house?The house has 5 bedrooms and its only his mum and dad and both of us before lives in that house.and adding to that...is it a plus factor as well if they include on CENSUS 
march 2011?

We are trying to save money as soon as we can.Our plan is we're getting married mybe end of august.His Certificate of No Impediment will be post within 10 days.But there is one problem again for him coming here.He told me he still need a
to have an appointment to the GP for malaria shots?and he needs to wait for 6 weeks effect of the shots before coming here?Is there any other option for this?is a reqirement or policy for the UK citizens?We really miss each other and its really hard for us to wait another month again.

We are planning to get married end of august and one month after will submit our papers to the UKBA..Does it makes better or will make it worst?uhmmm huhuhu


----------

